# Plucking Poodle Ear Hair



## elvisshep (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey Everyone:

What are your feelings on poodle ear hair plucking? I recently read an article saying that people are starting to just trim hair and weekly ear care because plucking can cause more problems than not plucking. Per research, it can put dogs at higher risk of infection due to comprising the skin barrier. Elvis had a yeast infection in his ears when I got him, and I’m just now able to start his regular ear care routine because finished with his med. Time to decide what his ear care/grooming routine will be, so any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I pluck just enough to ensure air flow in the ear canal, only had one ear infection her ears were packed with hair when I got her, never had trouble since with any ear infection yeast or other wise.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I trim carefully when I clip Poppy, and very occasionally pull just a few hairs if her ears are looking a bit crowded - maybe once a year or less. She will be nine in a few months, and (touch wood) has never had any ear problems.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I never pluck. I had a tpoo for 20 years with no ear infection and none in my minipoo either. I do clip the hair carefully to keep the area open.

There is some controversy but if you, as a human were to undergo surgery, most hospitals have protocols that call for leaving the hair in place, or using a trimmer to trim close but no shaving or plucking.

Plus my ears are sensitive - I can't imagine how is must feel for the dog to have their ears plucked. OTOH you do need to keep good air circulation and keep them clean.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I never pull ear hair either. but I do keep the ear opening clear of hair by both shaving and trimmimg with little baby fingernail scissors (they have blunt tips) Molly has never had an ear infection/yeast overgrowth.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't pluck my dogs' ears. I clip them out when I groom them.
As a pro groomer I stopped plucking ears on clients a couple years ago and have not had any increase in ear infections, and possibly have seen a decrease.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I pluck both my dogs ears to keep the canal open. I don’t do it too much at a time, not to cause irritation or infections.

I do it about 6-7 times a year. The dogs don’t seem to mind at all. The hair in the ears is very different from the hair on the body. It’s easy to pull.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Just plucked Asta's ear hair. I was amazed at how hairy he was. Now airway to the ear and looking smarter. I used ear powder and it took about 10 minutes. He didn't complain one bit.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not a fan of plucking. I use the blunt-tipped, curved nail scissors. I gently stretch the ear hair straight out and then trim as close as I can, with the scissor tips pointing away from the skin. Frosty came to me with an ear infection but has been fine since. Maizie has never had a problem.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Lily generally doesn't need her ears plucked. I use small blunt scissors to trim to keep her ear canals able to circulate air. Javelin on the other hand has very very hairy ears and plucking seems to be the best way to keep them happy ears.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

I trim as my groomer showed with blunt tip scissors. The vet has also discouraged plucking and recommends weekly cleaning.


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

I pluck just enough to make sure her ears get air. Raven hates the sound of scissors and is much better for plucking than scissors in such a difficult area.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm a 40 years plucker. Poodle ears are not natural. They lay close to the scalp not allowing air to get in like a upstanding ear and they grow more hair than is natural. 

I don't go deep, just finger pluck with a good ear powder (I swear by r7) whatever my fingers are able to reach, I have managed to keep healthy ears on all my personal pets. 

I have seen ears allowed to get infected and it's not a pretty picture. Once the infection starts it is an on going battle from then on and one that is hard to win. I'm not talking a general yeast infection that poodles are prone to, but an all out infection that comes from hairy, wet, ears. 

Roland is a spoo with exceptionally thick and long ear leathers (actually perfect ear leathers). But those ear leathers also gave him exceptionally hairy internal ears. I've already dealt with a yeast infection because his ears were not plucked the first 3 months of his life. I have plucked ever since and 3 months later, his ears are still healthy and sound. 

I will admit that not all ears are the same. My Chewie had thin ear hair, never a problem. Monet before him had thick ear hair and needed monthly plucking. And now Roland has exceptionally thick ear hair and if I don't pluck every other week, his ears start bothering him.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

barbiespoodle I agree with you that different dogs will need different ear care depending on how heavy their ear leather is, how dense their coats are and the like. And for sure ear problems can easily become very chronic if you don't watch carefully.


----------



## Red lippy mel (Mar 1, 2017)

My breeder says the same thing-her spoo’s get more problems with ears plucked than not. 
Instead we clean ears weekly. 
Plus for our spoo’s it’s really painful. 
Definitely something I need to do weekly-without fail or Pepsi’s ears get revolting!


----------



## TGBTG7701 (Jan 10, 2017)

I ran into a big problem with plucking hair from my ears of my standard. I used a groomer three times, but never realized what my dog was going through. Her and another groomer was holding her down, and attaching all the hair in her ear with hemostats and ripping it out. I went to pick her up and heard my dog screaming from the parking lot, I was beyond mad, my dog was so upset she was shaking and crying when I got her. These groomers where 200lb each women holding my dog down and hurting her, she could not move, it caused a lot of grooming issues later. I never used the abusive groomers again, my current groomer is loving and cuts the hair if needed, it has taken a lot of work to get my girl to allow someone to groom her after being abused. So.... I don't care if I have to trim hair everyday, my dog will not have the hair ever plucked out again.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

For me, plucking depends on the dog.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Little Rudy is a fur factory and so he has very hairy ears. Now that he is okay with me shaving his face I shaved by the ear also but they still look pretty full. Everyone talks about an "ear routine". The breeder said she uses an over the counter product that has boric acid in it and just wipes around the area and never plucks until they are 4.5 months old. Thoughts? Do any of you use any products such as Epi Otic to cleanse? Do you put cotton in their ears when giving a bath?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As I have said above I think ear plucking depends on the dog. I don't pluck Lily's ears, but Javelin's ears are a different story. I use a homemade ear cleaning solution of boric acid, rubbing alcohol and gentian violet. If you do use gentian violet you need to wear gloves since it stains.


----------

